# May get a chance to drive the AC Schnitzer E39 M5 and E46 M3...



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Talked to someone at CEC today and mentioned that I write product evaluation articles for a certain club publication 

They said they may have a few AC Schnitzer vehicles in their fleet that they don't mind "lending" me for a couple of days for evaluation purposes. :thumb:  :yikes: 

Hey Clem, kiss my *ss!  and I may let you ride with me on a Schnitzer M5 on Laguna Secca!  

Woohoo!

On a sad, sad side note...I was planning on going to the L.A. chapter school in Fontana/California Speeday. It looks like it'll be a little too expensive for me, they're looking at charging $575/registrant.  Oh well, looks like Buttonwillow in September is definately going to be my first school.


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

OMG!!! :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: 

Oh and :flipoff: :flipoff: 

Bastage!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

OMG! Clem had a stroke ......


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

That's it!!!!! Your banned buddy     


Congrats Dan, it's an amazing opportunity.  :thumb:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Of course, IF and WHEN I get the test drive, y'all will get the full report first hand.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *Of course, IF and WHEN I get the test drive, y'all will get the full report first hand.  *


Looking fwd to the opportunity to review (and critique) Dan's evaluation, hee hee.



Have fun Dano--I'm supremely jealous!!


----------

